# Help, 95 maxima shaking



## ka21 (Aug 19, 2007)

whenever i havent driven for awhile (like 1-2days), the car will shake and wobble when im just about to come to a stop, or when im releasing the break to go.

i feel it in the steering wheel. it comes and goes. when i drive one day, then drive the next, it almost disappears.

by the way, i just got my car inspected and it passed.

anyone else had a similar problem or know what it might be?


----------

